# The alloy wheel fairy



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The fucker's come to visit 'us' again.

Can't believe it. The car was perfect last Sunday (apart from the fact it wouldn't start) and then this SUnday when I actually come to clean it, there are great big gouges in four of the spokes, the rim and and small piece of tyre.

PS - I haven't driven it this week and my wife has, but says it wasn't her. SO it must have been the alloy wheel fairy then.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He is a little scamp isn't he? He popped round my way a couple of weeks ago and put a ding in one of my 5000 mile old rims too. :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Err yeah she's been to visit me as well [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> He is a little scamp isn't he? He popped round my way a couple of weeks ago and put a ding in one of my 5000 mile old rims too. :roll:


Mine have probably got less than 1,500 miles on them.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Pothole dodging is the new traffic calming down my way...

All my rim damage has been pothole induced in the UK..hit a kerb on a tunnel under the Elbe in Hamburg though...there I confess!

M


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Are Wicked Wheels going to be at the national meet again this year?

2 of mine have been ravished by the fairy too.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Funny -

No one drives my car but me and the fairy so far hasn't paid me a visit and I have 4 immaculate wheels.

I just hope to god that i havn't jinxed myself.

:?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Are Wicked Wheels going to be at the national meet again this year?


After the complaints last year, we have still to decide :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Complaints?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Poor guys were overbooked and some people took it personally ... :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Come off it, you lot did yourselves but it's just easier for your conscience to blame it on your wife/GF.

Kell did you go round the car with Lisa before you handed over the keys to verify TOGETHER the condition on the paintwork/alloys? No? well tough. The fact that you cleaned it and the wheels were fine would mean sod all in my book. You drive the car more so the chances of you kerbing your own wheels are far greater.

Get over it.

( btw I've had a early vodka)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Come off it, you lot did yourselves but it's just easier for your conscience to blame it on your wife/GF.
> 
> Kell did you go round the car with Lisa before you handed over the keys to verify TOGETHER the condition on the paintwork/alloys? No? well tough. The fact that you cleaned it and the wheels were fine would mean sod all in my book. You drive the car more so the chances of you kerbing your own wheels are far greater.
> 
> ...


Actually car just sits in the garage and comes out about once every four weeks.

Been menaing to clean it for ages and never had time. I know for definited that the wheels were kerbed last week as they had no brake dust on the kerbage...

I haven't driven the car in about four weeks. :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oh yes but you know women make safer drivers, girls get down to Sheila's wheels :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Oh yes but you know women make safer drivers, girls get down to Sheila's wheels :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Come off it, you lot did yourselves but it's just easier for your conscience to blame it on your wife/GF.
> 
> Kell did you go round the car with Lisa before you handed over the keys to verify TOGETHER the condition on the paintwork/alloys? No? well tough. The fact that you cleaned it and the wheels were fine would mean sod all in my book. You drive the car more so the chances of you kerbing your own wheels are far greater.
> 
> ...


Tim, don't let our Lisa park your car when she's been at the vodka...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

[/quote]

Tim, don't let our Lisa park your car when she's been at the vodka...[/quote]

Menage a trois. It's a wonderful thing :lol: :lol:

You both sharing the same Lisa or have you got one each????


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

My other half returned my car today, ive had to endure the big 4wd sofa that is our landcruiser.
Ive just noticed the fairy has bitten 2 of my fu**ing wheels.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > He is a little scamp isn't he? He popped round my way a couple of weeks ago and put a ding in one of my 5000 mile old rims too. :roll:
> ...


Scuffed mine with 50 miles on them  and KiTTcaTTs with about 150 miles on them................ I wish I believed in faries


----------

